# Advance Chrome Connection



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.advancechromeplating.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.advancechromeplating.com</a>[/b]​


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

site looks great.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell yeah I didn t know yall were right down the street.
:biggrin: reel soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn no one showing luv


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Advanced Chrome is a bad ass shop they hooked me up :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

showing luv


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting site...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT 
Any one have pics of their work??


----------

